# Theodore Beza Quadricentenary



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2005)

In honor of the 400th anniversary of Theodore Beza's death, which took place on October 13, 1605, the Institute for Reformation History at the University of Geneva is conducting an International Symposium concerning his life and work, from September 27 - October 1, 2005.

[Edited on 8-13-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2005)

Today is the last day of the symposium. I'd love to be there and hear Robert Kingdon's lecture: Beza's Political Ideas as expressed in his _Sermons sur l'histoire de la Passion_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2005)

Life of Beza

October 13, 1605


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Theodore Beza, born on June 24, 1519.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/9004111018
Theodore Beza and the Quest for Peace in France, 1572-1598 (Studies in Medieval and Reformation Traditions) (Hardcover) 
by Scott M. Manetsch (Author) 

This volume examines the changing religious attitudes, political strategies, and resistance activities of Theodore of Beza and other French Protestant leaders between the Saint Bartholomew's Day massacres (1572) and the Edict of Nantes (1598). Drawing on the reformer's published and unpublished letters, city archival materials in Geneva, and rare Huguenot books and pamphlets, this study documents how Beza and his Reformed colleagues attempted to ensure the survival of the Protestant churches in France in the face of protracted civil war and repeated political and religious setbacks. 
More than a biography of Beza, this book will be of interest to scholars of early modern Europe who wish to understand the political struggles and internal tensions of the Huguenot movement during this crucial period. 


Search for this on Google Books for a TOC. Looks very interesting and it only costs $200...If only Brill books were 5 bucks...


[Edited on 10-12-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## crhoades (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/9004111018
> Theodore Beza and the Quest for Peace in France, 1572-1598 (Studies in Medieval and Reformation Traditions) (Hardcover)
> by Scott M. Manetsch (Author)
> ...



This book is the published dissertation of:

Scott M. Manetsch, "Between Geneva and Paris: Theodore de Beza and the Pacification of the Reformed Movement in France, 1997. Published as Theodore Beza and the Quest for Peace in France, 1572-1598 (Leiden, Boston: E.J. Brill, 2000).

and can be purchased for $41 @ http://wwwlib.umi.com/dxweb/gateway


----------



## crhoades (Oct 12, 2006)

Scott M. Manetsch
Chair of the Church History and the History of Christian
Thought Department
Associate Professor of Church History 
BA, Michigan State University
MDiv, MA, Trinity Evangelical Divinity School
PhD, University of Arizona

Dr. Manetsch joined Trinity’s faculty after serving three years as an Assistant Professor of Religion at Northwestern College (Iowa). Ordained in the Reformed Church in America, he served as an associate pastor of education and discipleship for three years. During graduate school, he was awarded a Fulbright fellowship and spent two years doing archival research on French Reformation history at the University of Geneva. He is the author of Theodore Beza and the Quest for Peace in France, 1572-1598 (2000) and several recent articles exploring pastoral theology and practice in sixteenth-century Geneva. He is a member of the Sixteenth Century Studies Society, the Calvin Studies Society, and the American Society of Church History.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

Theodore Beza: The Counsellor of the French Reformation by Henry Martyn Baird (1899)


----------



## crhoades (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting, I just started reading this book last night.


----------

